# Any Games in Western VA?



## AnonymousOne (Jun 25, 2007)

This didn't really fit in any of the other sections.  So I suppose I'll just stick it here.

Anyone here run/play or know of any games in the Western Virginia area?  Roanoke/Salem area even?  

I just thought I'd put this out there to see if there was a campaign I could jump into this summer when I'm away from school.

Thanks,

-A1


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2007)

Blacksburg has games. Heck, certain ex-WotC officials got their start there. A WWGS/WotC writer as well, for that matter.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 25, 2007)

Vrroom! Off we go to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Jun 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Vrroom! Off we go to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.



Whoops, didn't realize there was a section for this ... thanks PC!

yeah, I live in the ROA area so ... Blacksburg is a bit of a haul for me to make to a game.


----------

